# Side load kindle books into Kindle App?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't seem to get this working and wondered if anyone knows a solution?


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Can't seem to get this working and wondered if anyone knows a solution?


I store mine in /mnt/sdcard/kindle/ with no problems .


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope can't get them to show up! Whats the layout after that?


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

In WebOS or Android?

For WebOS, use Kindle Import in Preware: http://www.webosnation.com/kindle-import


----------

